# 12 cubes for $50 youcandothecube.com



## fanwuq (Feb 13, 2009)

This weekend, my cubing club teacher just random got a cube and solution booklet in the mail. He didn't order it or anything, it just came to him for free, probably because he is a math teacher. It came from http://www.youcandothecube.com/
The logo sticker says "you can solve the Rubik's cube" or something like that.
The cube is a standard Rubik's storebought and turns decently.
It asked him to buy 12 cubes for $50. It would also come with 12 instruction booklets (different from the standard Rubik's ones). He told me it was better written and explains why, but he hasn't paid attention to the specific methods.
It also comes with signout sheets, so it's great for our cubing club. 
I'm not sure if this offer is only for teachers, but it's definitely nice for our cubing club.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 13, 2009)

Browsed around, found this:
http://vimeo.com/1440316?pg=embed&sec=1440316


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2009)

and just surfing a bit on their website...
http://www.youcandothecube.com/media/g/celebrities/default.aspx
Tyson Mau
also nice reaction of the girl at 0:43 at the page math twist..

but 12 cubes for 50$ would be awesome if anybody can get it, I would.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow that is an amazing deal. I want to start a cubing club, but I am the only cuber near here =\


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 13, 2009)

I can do the cube, can you do the cube? I can do the cube, can you do the cube? I can do the cube, can you do the cube? I can do the cube, can you do the cube? I can do the cube, can you do the cube? I can do the cube, can you do the cube? I can do the cube, can you do the cube? I can do the cube, can you do the cube? Can you?


----------

